
In Praise of Idleness - bouncingsoul
http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html
======
smakz
I was actually surprised this was written by Bertrand Russell because it
sounds very much like a long winded blog post from 2010.

For a logician I see so many holes in the essay, from the false dichotomy of
what work is, to the hand wavey assertions such as investment in enterprises
which fail is basically throwing money into a furnace (that enterprise surely
spent that money on something, whether it be employees, materials,
contractors, etc).

There are always going to be people motivated to work more, work less, work in
start ups, work in large enterprises, society gives you a bunch of options,
including working four hour days if you want to pursue scientific endeavors.

~~~
evanrmurphy
> society gives you a bunch of options, including working four hour days if
> you want to pursue scientific endeavors.

I didn't know that was an option. Are you thinking of university research? I
think the hours there tend to be longer. Saving up money and starting a lab in
your house?

------
gcheong
"Having leisure at one's disposal does not improve the quality of life unless
one knows how to use it effectively, and it is by no means something one
learns automatically"

-Mihaly Csiksentmihalyi "Finding Flow"

------
queensnake
He makes it sound like it's an option, but with globalization and too many
people, we've got competitive pressure like never before. You have to keep
running to stand in place.

